# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Online Hair Transplant Consultations  Whos Really Advising You And Why?

## tbtadmin

Technology in todays digital world has made shopping for hair transplant surgery as easy as ordering a Crock-pot from Amazon.com. While convenient, is it really in the patents best interest to be assessed for life []

More...

----------

